# New Google Competitor



## ritesh.techie (Nov 10, 2010)

In the week since it launched, new search engine Blekko has handled one million search queries per day, the company tells us.

For context, Google handles several billion queries per day. But a million per day is certainly a very healthy start for a week-old engine aiming to be the number three in search. – BI


> About Blekko



blekko is a better way to search the web
by using slashtags. slashtags search only the sites you want and cut out the spam
sites. use friends, experts, community or your own slashtags to slash in what you want and slash out what you don’t.

Watch The Demo Video


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2010)

Google search rocks.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2010)

ico said:


> Google search rocks.



lol at that reply. It sure is but lets give the new kid a chance to show its potential in the search engine busines.


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 11, 2010)

Hmm dont think people are here in the favour of giving people chance.
   What most people want is to get the work done and get out of it as quickly as possible.
  With google one is sure some websites are not missed.

  The only competitor to google search will be one that atleast give as much as web searches as google if not more.


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Nov 11, 2010)

you never know


----------



## way2jatin (Nov 12, 2010)

Google is the best


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Nov 12, 2010)

way2jatin said:


> Google is the best


same was said bout inktomi and before that about altavista


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2010)

lucifer_is_back said:


> same was said bout inktomi and before that about altavista


Domination is really hard to break in this era; don't you think so?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 12, 2010)

ico said:


> Domination is really hard to break in this era; don't you think so?



Android overtakes iOS. & will overtake Symbian (in 2-3yrs). domination anyone? 

but i personally feel Google is BEST. what can be better than fast, easy & simple?


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2010)

Search engine domination is different.

iOS was bound to be overtaken. Many manufacturers support Android. With Symbian, it was the case of not evolving with time.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 13, 2010)

^^agreed only if google stagnates development or becomes slightly irrelevant like symbian
then a competitor might take over otherwise they will dominate


----------



## nims11 (Nov 20, 2010)

google has changed the way we use the internet.
search engine domination is surely different. speed and simplicity has led most people search using google very frequently. so competitors will surely have to do something awesome to replace google from people's daily routine.
unlike the mobile OS market, there arent any competitors currently which is even near to google.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 20, 2010)

I now use duckduckgo.com


----------



## Goten (Dec 9, 2010)

Blekko search is mediocre.....Been using it for a month.

Peace~~~!


----------



## RBX (Dec 12, 2010)

Google is just too awesome, I just instinctively opened Google for searching Blekko


----------



## Coool (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't think there will be any competition to Google for next decade or so.


----------



## MALLAMPALLI MALLIKARJUN (Feb 23, 2011)

The more the competition, the more will be the pressure on Google to speedup its its Servers to provide accurate Searches in the least amount of time.  Also, it would make it look at the features which it is lacking vis-a-vis the new Search-Engine and provide these facilities also.  By far Google is the best and let us see what and where it is lacking, once the new Search Engine becomes popular.


----------



## choudang (Mar 4, 2011)

here it is '*how to*' diff   

ps: sorry, my office blocks all image hosting.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 5, 2011)

^ you a policeman?

on topic: Blekko is Not that bad.


----------



## choudang (Mar 5, 2011)

^^ no way....

yes.. blekko is quite good, they need to change the mindset of google if they really want to become no 1


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 14, 2011)

No one can compete with Google!


----------

